# PCOS & low sperm motility & no help available



## mrsemmah

Hi Ladies 

I already have one little boy who was conceived naturally (after 8 months of trying) - my husband & I have been TTC baby no. 2 since last April. After various tests on both of us my doctor has today told me that I have PCOS & my husband has low sperm motility. 

I was even more gutted to find out that we weren't entitled to any medication, such as clomid to help me ovulate because apparently it is still considered a 'fertility treatment'. 

Would be really grateful to hear from anybody who is in a similar situation - to say i'm devastated would be a massive understatement  

x


----------



## sparkles83

Hi,
Firstly big bugs, I can totally appreciate your situation but I am still shocked they wont even try you on clomid :O i know of ladies who have previously had children and been given clomid as aswell as other things. I would argue it, if you have the energy left. 

My situation is I have son from a previous r/s and he is now 7. My husband has no children and has gone from having a low sperm count to a zero count at latest SA. We had an appt on tuesday and were told, like you, no help would be available to us due to the fact I have previously had a child. Its a difficult situation and no one can comfort you or make you feel better...i know despite my friends/families best efforts im still left heartbroken and inconsolable. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Carly82

Hi there,

Me and my hubby have 1 son who will be 13 this yr. We started trying when he was two and expected to be pregnant straight away as I fell the first time at 17 on the pill. Nearly 11 yrs down the line and we're still trying  We had our initial fertility appt mid Dec and I had blood tests done on pd4. I have another appt on jan 30th and was expecting to be prescribed chlomid. Do you not think this is the case? 

Thanks

Carly

X


----------



## tams1981

Hi, I have secondary pcos. Apparently it's different treatment for different areas.

I was not diagnosed with pcos untill I went private. 

I have a 5 year old son and have been ttc since he was born took 18 months to get pregnant naturally with him.

I got referred from docs to hospital and seen them In about 6 months. I then got told BMI too high so they said to loose weight for 6 months I tried... A little came off not much then they put me on metformin for 6 months. Nothing. they then put me on chlomide for 3 months only ovulated once then they said I had to continue by myself as I already had a child. I found the hospital very upsetting and blunt.

I've even heard of doctors given out chlomide in some areas. What about trying a second opinion?

I have now gone through IUI privately which cost £1800 I needed a lot of drugs. But it didn't work so I am now midway through ivf and I'm hoping that works.

Good luck o everyone xx


----------



## vickym1984

Can't help re funding as with clomid some areas will some wont, with previous children existing.

However, could you look into egg sharing , if its something you could do, as you get discounted /free ivf . Obviously its a big thing to donate eggs, but just thought i would mention it xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Unfortunately, fertility treatment on the NHS is subject to the postcode lottery.  However, a private consultation would set you back about £200 and one month of Clomid would only be about £20.  Then, you would have to factor in the cost of a couple of scans.  So really only a small cost compared to a full IVF cycle and not totally out of reach.  I have a friend who had secondary infertility (also PCOS) who got pregnant with #2 on her first month of having (privately prescribed) Clomid.


----------



## babychickpea

Hi,

I'm kinda in the same situation.
Diagnosed with PCOS last year although hubby is ok.
Fell pregnant straight away with my daughter in 2009, have now been trying for no:2 for 2 years!
I'm not entitled to Clomid, because it is a fertility treatment and we already have one child together, so they say you CAN get pregnant! 
Even though this is considered secondary infertility, some Doctors don't believe it even exists!!!
I argued with GP for ages but she was no help at all and in fact a real ***** about it and left my feeling devastated!

So I did some research about how to minimize the symptoms of PCOS to increase my chances of getting pg.
I've lost weight and changed my job and shift pattern. I'm less stressed and decided to have a break from actively TTC.
I gave up charting temps and checking cm, because it got to the point where it was taking over my life.
I spoke with a herbalist who recommend stuff to take to increase fertility and aid with PCOS.
In the last 2 months my cycles appear to have gone back to normal, so this month we decided to start TTC again.
I also invested in conceive plus lubricant this month as I'd read rave reviews about it on Amazon.

So hopefully this may help!

I hope you get some luck!
x


----------



## Sareee

Hi There

I have stumbled across this today, I am also in a simlar situation I have a 7 yr old daughter, been trying for 2 yrs and recently found out i have PCOS   Im struggling with taking it all in... due to have drilling on waiting list. this seems common 

xxx


----------



## Carly82

Hi

I was given a 3 month supply of chlomid on prescription by my fertility consultant so I suppose it's right that it does depend on the area you are being seen in. I actually found out I was pregnant at the beginning of this month (naturally after 11 yrs of TTC and 5 days after being prescribed chlomid) but unfortunately suffered a miscarriage last week  

Where are you from? I'm from Manchester and my consultant is based at salford royal.

X


----------



## dillydolly

I went to my local nhs hospital that has a small fertility clinic. They gave me Clomid before I had private IVF. I had private as the nhs wait was years. Anyway I conceived naturally but nothing since so I got I touch with the clinic again and they gave me Clomid on a private basis. I paid £365 ish? for 3 months including bloods and scans


----------

